# Indoor Volleyball



## Crapking (Mar 26, 2013)

A new thread for my main / favorite sports job




XNAI0677 by PVC 2012, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS-1D X
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture	f/1.8
Focal Length	50 mm (50 1.2 L)
ISO Speed	1250


----------



## Crapking (Mar 26, 2013)

XNAI1022 by PVC 2012, on Flickr




VNAI0673 by PVC 2012, on Flickr




XNAI0567 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Mar 26, 2013)

If you check the EXIF data, you can see I shoot with a variety of lenses - depending on lighting / distance and my mood 

While many claim the 50 and 85 1.2's autofocus too slow, I use them quite a bit with both the 1dIV and 1DX w/o too many misses. A few more misses with my 5d and overall a touch slower/less consistent with the 7d, but still useable with practice.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 28, 2013)

XNSA1877 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## bycostello (Mar 28, 2013)

great shots


----------



## Crapking (Mar 28, 2013)

bycostello said:


> great shots



Thanks - really love the 135 and 200 primes. 
Going to shoot the National Collegiate Club Volleyball Championships in Dallas next weekend so will get my 'fix' for awhile....


----------



## markojakatri (Mar 28, 2013)

Here are some photos, taken by my 9 year old boy. This was his second time he ever used camera. Taken with 5D Mark II + 135/2L. http://www.markojakatri.fi/lentopallokuvia/etta-tiikerit-24-3-2013-eet#

My personal favorite is picture number 25


----------



## markojakatri (Mar 28, 2013)

I use 5D Mark III and different kind of lenses. That ain't sport camera because of slow frame rate, but you can compensate it by knowing the game. 70-200/2.8 IS II might be the best lens for indoor volleyball. Only issue is 2.8 aperture - I must use ISO 6400 with that to reach 1/1000 shutter speed. Other lenses I have been using are 135/2L, 85/1.2L and 35/1.4L. It really depends what you want and if you know the game, 85's slow focus isn't big issue. Of course, with 70-200 and 5D III or 1Dx you get instant (and I mean instant) focus which you cannot get with 85/1.2.

Good places to shoot are back corners (from seats or something else up from court) to shoot blocks and attacks, both sides (from court) to get feelings and reception shots and from backside to get blocks/attacks. 5D's focusing system is amazing and it can take a while to find optimal focus methods based from where you shoot, but when you find correct one, even the toughest situations are easy to shoot. It doesn't matter if middle blocker stands in front of place 6 player while hitting pipe, focus keeps rocking


----------



## Cory (Mar 28, 2013)

Did someone say "volleyball"?:

http://corysteiner.blogspot.com/2012/08/guide-to-taking-volleyball-pictures.html

Our big Nationals qualifier is this weekend. Pictures will ensue.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent and perfectly focused pics.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 28, 2013)

markojakatri said:


> I use 5D Mark III and different kind of lenses. That ain't sport camera because of slow frame rate, but you can compensate it by knowing the game. 70-200/2.8 IS II might be the best lens for indoor volleyball. Only issue is 2.8 aperture - I must use ISO 6400 with that to reach 1/1000 shutter speed. Other lenses I have been using are 135/2L, 85/1.2L and 35/1.4L. It really depends what you want and if you know the game, 85's slow focus isn't big issue. Of course, with 70-200 and 5D III or 1Dx you get instant (and I mean instant) focus which you cannot get with 85/1.2.
> 
> Good places to shoot are back corners (from seats or something else up from court) to shoot blocks and attacks, both sides (from court) to get feelings and reception shots and from backside to get blocks/attacks. 5D's focusing system is amazing and it can take a while to find optimal focus methods based from where you shoot, but when you find correct one, even the toughest situations are easy to shoot. It doesn't matter if middle blocker stands in front of place 6 player while hitting pipe, focus keeps rocking



I am upgrading to a 5d mkiii and I shoot sports both indoor and out. I realize ten shots per second is much better than 6, but outside of that, I am guessing its performance is close to being on par with the 1dx. or am I wishful thinking.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 28, 2013)

I am upgrading to a 5d mkiii and I shoot sports both indoor and out. I realize ten shots per second is much better than 6, but outside of that, I am guessing its performance is close to being on par with the 1dx. or am I wishful thinking.
[/quote]

Not wishful thinking at all - I used the 5d3 all last spring and was generally happy with its' performance (c/w the 7d I used the past 2 yrs). I did use concurrently with the 1d IV last yr, with different lenses on each to add to my flexibility / readiness. With knowledge of the game, nailing focus on a serve, dig, or block was rarely a problem for the camera. Planning the background (when possible) and controlling DOF is more 'operator-dependent'.  
While I clearly prefer my 1-series now, I'd easily be able shoot all day with my 5d3 and my client's would probably not notice much difference. But as for all the conveniences / customization / durability of the 1-series, shooting matches 2-3x/wk is more pleasant (? reliable) over the long season.


----------

